# Clavier, accolade?



## JackosKing (16 Mai 2005)

Bon voilà j'ai installé une debian sur mon libook et j'ai 2 problemes:
le ventillo qui se met a tourner de tempos en temps a fond
et j'arrive pas a faire une accolade...

merci


----------



## BooBoo (16 Mai 2005)

pour les accolades:
{ = alt (
} = alt )
[ = alt shift (
] = alt shift )
pas très pratique au début pour programmer, mais on s'y fait


----------

